# Workbench?



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Build one


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Build one. Make it so you can put tool boxes under the work surface to hold tools and supplies. 

Put shelves and wire racks to hold task lights and of courses all the wire.


----------



## mizuno2513 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dont have time my company wants to purchase one


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Sears sells some pre made ones that you can add their drawers to. Probably have to customize it a little to add spools of wire to it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mizuno2513 said:


> Dont have time my company wants to purchase one


Then I would just pick something from Grainger, they show about 1000 workbenches so you should be able to find something.

Modular workbenches
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/mo.../ecatalog/N-9v5?Ndr=basedimid10071&sst=subset


Regular workbenches
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wo.../ecatalog/N-9vf?Ndr=basedimid10071&sst=subset


----------



## mizuno2513 (Sep 25, 2012)

i have loked through grainger fastenal and mcmaster carr and i was hping to find something more specialized but it looks like im going to have to get a basic ones and customize it from there


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Get a welding shop to build you a 3/8" thick table similar to a welding table. Put some 1/4" rubber on top and you have a table that you can use for anything and will last forever.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I always liked those flat carts that have a foot pedal to pump them up and down to get whatever working height you need to put the actual panel on, and any ordinary workbench or parts cart right beside.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I always liked those flat carts that have a foot pedal to pump them up and down to get whatever working height you need to put the actual panel on, and any ordinary workbench or parts cart right beside.


I've never seen a flat cart like that but it sounds handy. On cabinets larger than 4' on a side we had a modified electric pallet forklift with stubby pallet forks on it. That way when the cabinet came on the truck it would get bolted to the forklift and then roll right to the build area and we could raise up/down. Once built it'd roll to test, then same lift puts on delivery truck. Called Big John or something; was ancient


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

like this,

http://formaspace.com/Tool_bench.php


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I built this last year in my garage. LOL I only used a sawzall, drill and impact for the most part and I think it came out good. Sturdy as hell...


----------

